# Outlook Doesn't Work After Upgrading iTunes



## DL66 (Jul 30, 2007)

After updating to the latest version of iTunes, I receive the following error when opening Oulook:

Faulting application outlook.exe, version 9.0.0.6604, faulting module libobjc.i386.a.dll, version 7.3.6.0, fault address 0x0000d0f4.​
I have uninstalled and re-installed Outlook and also scanned for Virus or Malware, however I am still unable to access Outlook. Outlook opens up and I can see the directorires that I have previously created, however Outlook hangs and then provides the above message.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marco916 (Jul 11, 2007)

Try this first, if you're on Windows XP, Start/run type: outlook /safe
this will open Outlook in safe mode. If this works, in Outlook, goto options/advanced options/Com Add-ins 

If you see the iTunes Outlook Addin checked off, un-check it, close Outlook, and re-open Outlook the normal way you usually start it. see if this helps.

If above doesn’t work, backup your iTunes library, remove iTunes, try re-installing Office suite from you're CD if you have one. After installing Office suite, update you're Office with patches patches, re-install iTunes from itunes.com.


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

Marco - weird, I have two itunes com add-ins, one plain and one called sync, and I don't have a clue on what they do! What can they possibly do? But no problems with them, so I guess that's good...


----------



## marco916 (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you can sync you're Outlook calendar and or contacts on you're iPod, I seen something on this on the ilounge.com forum


----------



## herojig (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks, that's right. i would have never thought of doing that myself, but i think for the new iphone it makes sense. i bet the new version (iphone sync) is what's causing all the havoc around the globe according to google, the itunes 7.3.1 update trashed most outlook users...i was spared however.


----------

